# Mold



## LawnNorder (Jan 12, 2019)

What is the going rate for mold removal per square foot? Does anyone now what HUD pays? All I can find is to not exceed "X" amount of dollars.


----------



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

A sample from RepairBase
Remove & Discard Contaminated Drywall From Walls - Single Layer (Haul Away Not Included)	1	SF	0.62 I would then add the amount of debris in cyds for disposal


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I just ran that same line item in RB and it said .57 per SF??? Don't forget to add the extras if your using a cost estimator - PPE, containment zones, negative air, HEPA vacuuming, etc. 

Either way, I'm not a fan of using a CE for mold.


----------



## JulianMcGrath (Nov 27, 2020)

Everyone has their own rates and it depends on how good are they. In my own experience, it is better to pay more and have the job completed than paying less, but have it done more times. I had to get rid of a lot of mold in my old village house. It was in a bad shape and at one point I even wanted to demolish it at one point. I decided to give the mold remediation company a chance and it saved me a lot of money. They got rid of it quickly.
*___*


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JulianMcGrath said:


> What to use if not CE?


Your own bid. As a responsible business owner you know better than a CE or anyone else how much you need to charge to cover cost, overhead & profit. Right?


----------



## Mattvince (Nov 25, 2021)

You would think that you can easily do mold removal then it is just your belief but the truth is different it is very important to be a professional along with proper tools and chemicals. For full mold remediation services mold professionals use expensive, professional equipment such as HEPA air scrubbers, HEPA vacuums, commercial-strength dehumidifiers, and more. Regular handymen won't have that stuff.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Mattvince said:


> You would think that you can easily do mold removal then it is just your belief but the truth is different it is very important to be a professional along with proper tools and chemicals. Mold professionals use expensive, professional equipment such as HEPA air scrubbers, HEPA vacuums, commercial-strength dehumidifiers, and more. Regular handymen won't have that stuff.


I have all that equipment, and I have friends in the PP industry that do as well. We may not have as much as a full time mold remediation company would, but certainly enough of it to professionally complete 1 job at a time. All of the required equipment and chemicals are easily available to anyone who wants to purchase them (new or used). 

The real truth is this: Mold remediation is not a difficult task. But it does require _some_ knowledge, and the proper tools to complete it properly.


----------



## GrantSalmon (9 mo ago)

Hi. I don’t know exactly what is the deletion rate. Moreover, I don’t think that it is particularly significant. The most important thing is to get rid of it. The mold appeared in my bathroom after the malfunction of the pipe three weeks ago. therefore, I had to do restoration of water damaged items. Btw, you can try to remove the mold with the help of special antiseptics. Unfortunately, I don’t remember their name. you can find them in hardware stores. You should eliminate the cause so that the mold doesn’t appear again.


----------

